
The Entire History of Steel - shawndumas
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a20722505/history-of-steel/
======
klez
Dupe?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17508087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17508087)

------
josephcooney
Gee, I dunno....I have a few books on my bookshelf from that mechanical
engineering degree I did that are either largely or entirely about steel. I
can't help but feel that this "entire" history might omit a few details, but
it is a good start.

~~~
slipkorts
Hence the name 'popular'

~~~
josephcooney
That's in the name of the publication though, not the title of the article.

------
Animats
The amazing thing is how long it took from the first good steel to the
Bessemer converter. Millennia.

------
_emacsomancer_
And it ultimately has a Lisp connection as well, given the history of
[sbcl]([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_Bank_Common_Lisp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_Bank_Common_Lisp)).

